# Looking Sewing Machine, Embroidery Machine



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know where I can get a sewing machine or embroidery machine in the Costa Del Sol?

Thank you,
Claire


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Claire11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a sewing machine or embroidery machine in the Costa Del Sol?
> 
> ...



Hi Claire

Have you had a look on Amazon.co.uk


They will deliver free to Spain on supersaver when you spend over £25!!! Just amke sure the item is supplies and shipped by amazon


This one might suit you 

AEG 680 Fully Automatic Electronic Sewing Machine with LED Display: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I think I have seen sewing machines in both Carrafour and Erosky, if you choose a well known brand the guarantee should cover you if bought in Spain. Maybe worth googling to have a look if you have one of these stores near you.


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

fergie said:


> I think I have seen sewing machines in both Carrafour and Erosky, if you choose a well known brand the guarantee should cover you if bought in Spain. Maybe worth googling to have a look if you have one of these stores near you.


Thanks totally never thought of that!xx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

There's one on Argos Spain, looks like it has buttons for embroidery and fancy stuff!

https://www.argosonline.es/webapp/w...9378&subCatId=999378&catagoryHierarchy=999378

That link doesn't look good - if it doesn't work, look it's Argos Online Inicio and look in Gifts and Hobbies section

Sure you could have a look on Amazon and UK Argos for reviews.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

fergie said:


> I think I have seen sewing machines in both Carrafour and Erosky, if you choose a well known brand the guarantee should cover you if bought in Spain. Maybe worth googling to have a look if you have one of these stores near you.


Also in Lidl


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Have a look at the Elna webiste Elna - España - Revendedores
There is a contact who will be able to tell you where you can get hold of their products. The same will go for other makes I am sure


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Also have a look at this site
Brother


with free delivery. Lots of choice.

Stores like Carrfour and Lidl tend to have only basic models


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

These are the specialist shops listed for sewing machines in Malaga province, including ones in various CDS towns. I would imagine you could find a better selection in a specialist shop than a supermarket.

Maquinas de coser en Malaga | PÁGINAS AMARILLAS


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

2012 thread!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

brocher said:


> 2012 thread!


Will that not fit your sewing machine?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

it was bumped by a probable spammer whose post has now been removed


----------

